# video question



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Don't know if this is the right section, sorry if it's not. How do I compress a video from my digital camera from 324 mb down to 100mb so I can post it? I tried to compress it on my laptop, but maybe I'm doing something wrong. Help!


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I use a G5 Mac so I may not be of help specifically to a PC user but in any event this is the way I do it: I connect my MiniDV camcorder to my Mac via a 4-to-6 pin Firewire cable then Import the video into iMovie HD then edit it down to fit within youtube's 10 minute time limit (which should in fact be far less than 100MB) then the setting I use to match youtube's specs is "Share with iPod" which makes it show up in iTunes Movie tab as an .m4v file (drastically reduced file size compared to QuickTime video). I find that file in the OSX Finder and upload that to youtube. youtube then processes the video and reduces the resolution down to Flash video for mass consumption. However it turns the AAC encoded audio into mp3 which sounds just fine. It's been my experience that so-so video with good sound is entirely watchable. And that's the essence of youtube.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

OK, I kinda understand, but two differences. First, I'm using Windows XP. Second, this video was shot with my digital camera, not a camcorder. I'll have to maybe try to change it on the camera first maybe by lowering the m. pixels. The video is only about 4 minutes. I have video on the camcorder too, but some of the dig. camera video is actually better.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Since you're using Windows XP, get the free Windows Media Encoder. You can use it to compress your video to a smaller size.
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/forpros/encoder/default.mspx


----------

